# TSPC- Inwin 909 Quad Dragon



## NGUYEN THE ANH (Jan 6, 2016)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
- CPU: intel core i7 5960x
- Mainboad: MSI X99A GODLIKE GAMING
- VGA: SLI 4-way MSI 980ti GAMING 6g
- Ram: Corsair Dominator Platium 8x8 bus 2800
- SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
- HDD: WD Black 2t+ WD Red 6T
- PSU: Corsair AX1500i Titannium
- Case: inwin 909 Black

*Mods:*
- Mainboad & CPU Block: Bitspower X99A Godlike Gaming 
- Vga Block: Bitspower MG980Ti Gaming 6G
- Fitting: Bitspower BPEML-MB12
- Fitting: Bitsppwer BPMB90R
- Pump: EK D5 speed control+ DDC 3.25 18w
- FY Radiator 360+240
- Thermaltake Riing 12 Red
- TSPC 250x50 tank
- NZXT Sentry LX
- TSPC Custom sleeved full module for AX1500i

The rig was made by Tspcmod.com , a modding team in Vietnam.
The owner of this rig is a big fan of a FPS game Crossfire, and he want to promote his clan.Take that idea , TSPC customized somewhere to bring the website, logo and slogan to the side of the case.  
''You have completed my dream of having a powerful and good looking computer" said the tspcmod.com


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 6, 2016)

Beautiful. I wish someone would do a four way FuryX. Crossfire scaling is a lot better than SLI.


----------



## AxGaming (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice work 10/10.


----------

